

GopherCon 2014 liveblog (unofficial) – Go talks and notes - sqs
http://gophercon.sourcegraph.com/

======
LandoCalrissian
I at first thought this was about the old gopher system
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gopher_(protocol)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gopher_\(protocol\))

